# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Απόδραση Gouldian

## Orix

Προς μεγάλη μου στεναχωρια ενα απο τα 3 gouldian απέδρασε. Μολις άνοιξα την πορτα να βάλω τη μπανιεριτσα βρηκε τρυπα παρ΄ολο που ήταν το χερι μου μέσα και έφυγε σφαίρα (κατα λάθος δηλαδή). Είμαι στην εξοχη ευτυχώς και ίσως βρει να φαει κατι, το ειδα λιγο και εβαλα το κλουβί κοντα να το βλέπει αλλα αντε γεια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μη βάζεις εις μνήμην. Μπορεί να μην πεθάνει και να ρο βρει κάποιος άλλος αν όχι πάλι εσύ.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Χρονη λυπαμαι... Καταλαβαινω ποσο ασχημα νιωθεις κι εγω πριν απο λιγο καιρο εχασα τα δικα μου με αποδραση... Δε ν ειχα κλεισει καλα την πορτα και παει το ζευγαρι... Τουλαχιστον εχεις αλλα 2  :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

επειδή όταν βάζουμε το χέρι μέσα τα πιάνει ψιλό πανικος καλο είναι με το άλλο χέρι να καλύπτουμε τα κενά που αφήνουμε στην πόρτα.

----------


## Orix

H αλήθεια ηταν πολυ΄όμορφο στο πευκο που το χαζευα, απλα για φαί ίσως βρει κατι αλλα νερακι με τετοια ζεστη δύσκολο, rip για μενα τουλάχιστο.

----------


## kostas karderines

Εαν το πιάσει καποιος εχει καλώς αλλιως δεν έχει καμία τύχη!

----------


## Orix

Σιγα μην τα πιασουν, αυτο ειναι σφαιρα

----------


## Orix

> Χρονη λυπαμαι... Καταλαβαινω ποσο ασχημα νιωθεις κι εγω πριν απο λιγο καιρο εχασα τα δικα μου με αποδραση... Δε ν ειχα κλεισει καλα την πορτα και παει το ζευγαρι... Τουλαχιστον εχεις αλλα 2


Καλα, αυτο κι αν λεγεται ατυχια

----------


## Georgiablue

Ηταν ασχημο η αληθεια ειναι...

----------


## Cristina

> Σιγα μην τα πιασουν, αυτο ειναι σφαιρα


Αν αρχίζει και πειναει και διψαει το πιάσεις πανευκολα! Αν δεν έχει και σπίτια εκεί όμως...θα τον φάνε τα φίδια  :sad: 

Αν τυχόν εμφανίζεται σε κάποιο δέντρο σε σένα κοντά, ρίξε νερόμε το λάστιχο πάνω του να βραχουν τα φτερά του και να μην μπορέσει να πετάξει.

----------


## Orix

Αχ χτες δεν το σκεφτηκα αυτο με το λαστιχο ρε γαμτ

----------


## jk21

ευχομαι το πουλακι να ναι τυχερο και να βρεθει !

το θεμα μεταφερθηκες στα SOS

----------


## Soulaki

Μακαρι να βρεθεί, με τέτοια ζέστη, να μην υποφέρει το καημένο.

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστω, εντωμεταξυ μια ψυχροτητα εχει ερθει στα δυο και κοιμουνται σε ξεχωριστο κλαδι ενω οταν ηταν τρια κοιμοντουσαν μαζι.

----------

